# Spank Tweet



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Finally got it built up this afternoon



















Spank Tweet Tweet
Minute Absolute 100mm hex w/steel steerer
Hope Pro 2 front (Red)
Profile SS rear - 12t (Red)
Pimplites
Kink headset (polished)
Stolen bar ends (red)
Spank stem
Blk Mrkt Revolver lite 26t
Ceneca pivotal (swapping asap!)
Shadow Conspiracy Ryan Sher seat
Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4
Specialized Rythm Control 2.3
Eastern Stealth cranks 175mm (chrome)
DK pedals (oldies but goodies)

Coming soon...
Brakes (chrome Hayes Nine f/r)
KHE halflink
Spank Lounge Bar
Macneil or Redline pivotal post (Ceneca widens at the top not allowing the seat to be slammed)
Colony seat (The Shadow is from my 20")

Props to The Agency for the help.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I need one of those... that is SICK!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

wild looking. I like the chrome w/ red but not so much on the white w/ that much chrome. But the build itself is choice


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I absolutly love it. How's the ride?

BTW, there are some Macneil posts that taper out at the top too. What size post does the frame take?


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

how do you like that rear tire? And I love your front hub. I have the same exact one great ride build man looks amazing!


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Super Sweet Bike! interesting rear tire choice? tell us how it goes!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Freekin' DIALED. Spank is pullin' off some sweet stuff. Really dig the chrome/vibrant colors they offer. Frames seem dialed, too. Sick ride, wouldnt change a thing other than a brake (personally) and tightenin' up that chain.

EDIT: Spec. rythms are actually fairly light for an "all street" tire... Only problem I had is weighing ~190lbs, and not being smooth at all, pinch flatted a lot with them. And the sidewalls wore pretty fast.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

JGill said:


> Finally got it built up this afternoon...
> 
> Props to The Agency for the help.


No worries, it tuned out SICK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Thanks dudes, I'm pretty psyched on it myself. Night and day difference compared to my P1...

Cliffy - it takes a 26.8 post. about 2.5 inches down from the top of the post it bulges out about 2mm... Didn't know that before ordering it.

Choncey - The rear tire was off the front of my P1. It's there because I had nothing but good experience with it on the old ride.

A Grove - I'm not 100% on what brake I want to go with yet(hydro or bb7...) riding brakeless is definitely retarded ( no offense to anyone). I hadn't adjusted the chain or the headset properly yet before I took the picture. I was super stoked on it so I jumped the gun and took the pictures anyway. KHE half-link should be at my lbs Wed. next week. I've had zero issues with that Rhythm Control but the original rear tire (compound control I believe) wore out super fast so I just threw the front tire out back on my new build. Actually makes a nice rear tire too, rolls super nice and offers just enough traction in the dirt. I'm usually around 170-175lbs geared up and have never had a single pinch flat with it so I didn't try to fix what wasn't broken.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

That's sick! Nice job on the build. You better be raedy to answer alot of questions. I always get a bunch when I'm at the trails.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

So far it's the whole "Spank...never heard of it but it's super light and looks bada$$" or the profile's noise draws alot of attention and questions. There isn't anything that resembles a dj/dirt scene here in Norman Oklahoma, it's all road and xc around here with a few mid high and high school bmxers....well and the whole fixie craze hit hard about 6 months ago.... It's pretty flat and the street riding is pretty tame too. Anything super fun is usually a drive and all the good spots are spread out over different cities. No worries though, moving to Seattle in August so then it will be on!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

JGill said:


> So far it's the whole "Spank...never heard of it but it's super light and looks bada$$"...


That's the same with Cody.


----------

